# indispensable/nécessaire + à / pour / de



## gvergara

Salut:

Un doute simple. Je sais que l'adjectif _nécessaire_ peut être suivi de la préposition _à_ _+ substantif_. Est-ce qu'il peut être suivi de _à + Infinitif_?. Est-ce qu'il en va de même pour _indispensable_?. Est-ce qu'ils peuvent être suivis de la préposition _pour_?. Merci

Gonzalo


----------



## Ploupinet

Je dirais que "nécessaire" + ... + infinitif ne fonctionne qu'avec "pour". Pareil pour "indispensable" d'ailleurs !


----------



## /Latingirl/

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de lire la phrase suivante: Elle doit trouver le moyen de réunir l'argent nécessaire *à *sauver son petit-fils, victime d'une maladie rare.

Pourquoi l'auteur de cet article ne dit pas l'argent nécessaire *pour *sauver son petit-fils au lieu de l'argent nécessaire à sauver son petit-fils? À mon avis ça serait plus naturel...Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez?

merci


----------



## Calamitintin

Non il me semble bien que c'est *nécessaire à*. *Nécessaire pour* est plus lourd, et je ne suis même pas sûre que ce soit correct, même si on l'entend fréquemment.
++
Cal


----------



## PhilFrEn

Hello,

j'aurais utilisé "_pour_", "_nécessaire à_", d'un point de vue personnel, ne me paraît pas naturel.

Je crois qu'il faut faire attention au contexte:

_- L'eau est nécessaire à la vie.
- L'eau est nécessaire pour vivre._

À mon humble avis, le "_à_" sera employé avec un nom (commun ou pas), et le "_pour_" avec un verbe.

Dans ton exemple, on a "_sauver_", le "_pour_" sonnera bien mieux.

Si vous trouvez des contres-exemples à ce que je raconte, n'hésitez pas à me contre-dire, c'est juste une théorie personnelle qui m'est venu à l'esprit maintenant.


----------



## tie-break

Si je me pose la question il me vient plus naturel de dire :
"Cet argent, *à* *quoi* est-il nécessaire ?" plutôt que "cet argent, pour quoi est-il nécessaire ?" donc personnellement je préfère la première proposition, mais je pense que la deuxième est également possible (du moins on l'entend couramment).


----------



## itka

Comme ça, à l'oreille, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec PhilFrEn. La règle proposée me paraît se confirmer dans tous les exemples qui me viennent à l'esprit.


----------



## Anne345

C'est _*pour*_ si _sauver_ est complément de _argent, _il n'y a pas de doute quand nécessaire est supprimé_ : l'argent pour sauver son petit fils ..._ 
Et c'est *à* si si _sauver_ est complément de _nécessaire : __l'argent nécessaire __*à *sauver son petit-fils. _
Les deux formulations sont donc possibles, même si la seconde est plus courante.


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, 
on dit qch. être nécessaire à tous ou bien pour tous ?
ex :
_L'oxygène est nécessaire *pour / à ?* tous._
_Il est nécessaire* pour / à ?* tous de s'améliorer._

Merci de votre avis !


----------



## Welshie

Je pense que les deux passent mais que "à" est mieux.


----------



## PatriceD

J'y vois une petite nuance du genre :
- " nécessaire à " fait plutôt référence au sujet comme étant un _besoin _: l'oxygène est nécessaire au moteur pour son fonctionnement correct
- " nécessaire pour " fait plutôt référence au complément, qui est un objectif : l'oxygène est nécessaire pour que le moteur fonctionne.

Les deux peuvent se confondre, bien sûr, si satisfaire un besoin est l'objectif...

Je dirais donc :
L'oxygène est nécessaire à (nous) tous (pour survivre).
L'oxygène est nécessaire pour tous (même les faibles).

Il est nécessaire à tous de s'améliorer (pour progresser vers Bouddha).
Il est nécessaire pour tous de s'améliorer (pour satisfaire aux objectifs de la société).


----------



## pignon

Bonjour, 
Quelle est la bonne préposition après "être indispensable" pour ou à ou toutes deux sont possibles? Ce serait dans cette phrase où il y a un substantif... "La connaissance de l'anglais est indispensable POUR / À la recherche scientifique". Il me semble que devant un verbe il faudrait utiliser obligatoirement "pour" mais ici c'est un substantif...
Je pense que ce serait le même cas d'usage que "nécessaire (pour / à )", n'est-ce pas?
Merci par avance de vos réponses


----------



## Roméo31

_Indispensable *à l*a recherche. 
Être  indispensable *à* qqn. ou* à* qqch. 
Cette personne est indispensable *à *la commune. _
Indispensable + _pour_ + infinitif_ : Cela est indispensable *pour* voyager.  _


----------



## snarkhunter

Ploupinet said:


> Je dirais que "nécessaire" + ... + infinitif ne fonctionne qu'avec "pour". Pareil pour "indispensable" d'ailleurs !


... pardon ???!!!
Etait-il bien _nécessaire de l'affirmer_ ici ?!


----------



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour, que faudrait-il dire: l'air est nécessaire à la vie ou l'air est nécessaire pour la vie?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour.

Les deux sont grammaticalement corrects mais, concrètement, seul « nécessaire *à* la vie » est utilisé. On utilisera plus volontiers « pour » en construction avec un infinitif : « L'oxygène est nécessaire *pour* vivre. »


----------



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

dit-on Internet est-il nécessaire à ou pour l'humanité? merci


----------



## snarkhunter

... "à".

De façon générale, on utilise :

"nécessaire à" avec un nom
"nécessaire pour" avec un verbe


Roméo31 said:


> Indispensable + _pour_ + infinitif_ : Cela est indispensable *pour* voyager. _


... Pas uniquement selon moi : on peut très bien avoir indispensable + pour + nom

En fait, _"indispensable à"_ et _"indispensable pour"_ ne sont pas tout à fait équivalents : il y a dans chaque cas des nuances entre l'acteur et ce qui est _acté_.


----------



## lesaucisson

snarkhunter said:


> En fait, _"indispensable à"_ et _"indispensable pour"_ ne sont pas tout à fait équivalents : il y a dans chaque cas des nuances entre l'acteur et ce qui est _acté_.



c'est-à-dire?


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je voulais dire par-là que "indispensable à" se réfère plutôt à la _personne_ qui doit effectuer telle ou telle action, alors que "indispensable pour", davantage à l'action devant être effectuée (d'où son utilisation avec un verbe à l'infinitif, le plus souvent).

Mais ce n'est pas vrai de façon systématique, comme je le laissais entendre : par exemple "indispensable à _la bonne marche du système_" correspondrait davantage au second cas, alors que sa formulation est celle du premier cas !


----------



## Sept2.0

Bonjour à toutes et à tous.
J'ai du mal à choisir entre les deux expressions ci-dessous. D'après vous, laquelle de ces phrases est correcte et pourquoi ?

Ce qui me paraît le plus nécessaire à apprendre c’est le langage courant, pas le langage utilisé à l'écrit.
Ce qui me paraît le plus nécessaire d'apprendre c’est le langage courant, pas le langage utilisé à l'écrit.


----------



## Locape

'Ce qui me paraît le plus nécessaire à apprendre' me semble une formulation assez lourde et bancale, 'c'est d'apprendre' me vient plus naturellement.
Je dirais plutôt 'Ce qui me paraît le plus nécessaire (pour moi), c'est d'apprendre le langage courant, pas celui utilisé à l'écrit'.
Ou même 'Ce dont j'ai le plus besoin (maintenant), c'est d'apprendre le langage courant, plus que celui utilisé à l'écrit'.


----------



## Sept2.0

Merci, Locape. Oui. Rendre la phrase moins lourde c'est une bonne idée.


----------

